
Haskell 2010 Language Report - aaronchall
https://www.haskell.org/onlinereport/haskell2010/
======
aaronchall
I'm posting this partly because the 98 report is the top result every time I
google it, but also - it's the canonical documentation for Haskell, AFAIK.

If you're interested in Haskell, consider at least briefly scanning this
document so you know what you don't know.

